# Burger King Commercials: "Whopper Virgins"



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Has anyone seen these? Our TV is on exactly once a week, so my hubby can watch the Seahawks game...so maybe they've been around forever and there's already been a discussion. But in case there hasn't:

You see shots of native people: an Eastern European woman leading a herd of sheep, an Asian man in a hut, etc. Then there are shots of Americans leading these people to a table and giving them both a Big Mac and a Whopper. They do a taste test and of course all the "Whopper Virgins" pick the Whopper.

I am apalled. Why on earth is this an appealing advertising campaign? A part of me thinks that it's probably not real, but the website says "no actors were used". So they took people who (mercifully) had NOT been exposed to the American diet and gave them fast food? What the heck?

I am writing to Burger King and would ask others to do the same.


----------



## dogmom327 (Apr 19, 2007)

OMG Stacie! I had the exact same thought. I said something to DH and he just gave me the "crazy hippie" look but I think those commercials are terrible! I cringe every time one comes on.


----------



## vivvysue (Feb 18, 2007)

i have been anti bk ads for some time.. their last big promotion here had a woman attacking a man physically for not being deserving enough for whatever burger it was. my partner and i were stunned and both of us said that if it were reversed and the man attacked the woman it would have never aired.

appalling!!

i feel the same way about the virgin ads

v


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

Okay, I saw another one, and this time a man from a fishing village in Thailand was given his hamburgers and didn't know what to do with them. So all the (American and British) "documentarians" or whatever were sitting in the back...laughing at this man. They were like, "Oh, isn't it cute? He doesn't know how to eat the hamburger!"

Sooooooo disrespectful. I am still trying to word my letter in a way that is not rude, but I think I'm still too mad.







:


----------



## Ditto (Apr 15, 2008)

I saw these ads for the first time on Sunday. I was appalled! I was trying to decide if I was over reacting or if they are really that bad. I think I will write to Burger King too. It's pretty disgusting.


----------



## gillibean (Nov 28, 2006)

It really is beyond me how egocentric advertisers can be. As though it's so weird that most of the world doesn't know (or care) about a lot of American things. I wonder how many marketers would know what to do in a fishing boat - should we laugh at them?







:


----------



## mamabearsoblessed (Jan 8, 2003)

I saw the first one you (the op) mentioned. I actually thought 'no they wouldn't'. Needless to say they did. Disrespect. Absolutely.
and to say 'virgins'







:
Can you imagine the board sitting around the table as the producer/advert. pitched this commercial? uke *shudder*


----------



## sweetpeppers (Dec 19, 2007)

Those commercials sicken me. The whole idea is so horrible.


----------



## SeekingSerenity (Aug 6, 2006)

I am glad I wasn't the only one who was utterly horrified at this commercial. I've only seen one (I don't watch TV often) but I was completely disgusted. First by the use of the word "virgin" in conjunction with a friggin' hamburger commercial, and second by the assumption that to push our sickening, American junk-food diet on people who've managed to go their whole lives without succumbing to it is not only acceptable, but admirable and even humorous.

Whatever it takes to sell a burger...







. What's worse is that I am sure there are many folks out there who think this commercial is cute, funny or appropriate. UGH!!!


----------



## AFWife (Aug 30, 2008)

Agreed. It's stupid.

Can you imagine how SICK those poor people got after eating that crap? Heck, I get sick after eating anything from McDonalds (I usually avoid BK)

Of course, I'm pretty much disgusted with most of the commercials I see on TV now. hmmm....off to start a thread


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

First Western missionaries tried to bring their religion to these regions. Now they're bringing Whoppers. Yeesh.


----------



## Jennifer Z (Sep 15, 2002)

This is the only place that would understand why those are so disgusting. It seemed so disrespectful.

My dh mentioned that he read someplace the people didn't like either of them, which seems more likely. I would guess that they only liked the BK by default because it tasted like it had been cooked over fire more than the other one (probably closer to what they were used to), but I am sure the texture and flavor were generally pretty weird to them.


----------



## bscal (Feb 13, 2006)

Burger King commercials have been pretty stupid anyways for years. In fact I think most commercials in general are pretty stupid. DH and I ALWAYS fast forward through them... unless it's a Mac commercial. DH worked for Microsoft once upon a time... so we find the Mac commercials quite amusing.

My comment to DH about the new Whopper commercial was "Are they going to pay the medical bills for these people when they have stomach problems after eating this crap?" Because taking someone who has never eaten fast food and giving them not one but TWO greasy cheeseburgers to eat is not going to do good things for their system. I feel sorry for these people.

Beth


----------



## madsommer (Aug 22, 2008)

Oh my goodness! I"m so happy to find this thread. I just told me husband that I was really offended by these commercials. He laughed at me, calling me a







:. But seriously, watching those commercials makes me sick.


----------



## AllyRae (Dec 10, 2003)

What an awful concept.







I hope it's not true...


----------



## michelleklu (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh, I can't believe that. How disrespectful and disgusting.


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jennifer Z* 
This is the only place that would understand why those are so disgusting. It seemed so disrespectful.

My dh mentioned that he read someplace the people didn't like either of them, which seems more likely. *I would guess that they only liked the BK by default because it tasted like it had been cooked over fire more than the other one (probably closer to what they were used to)*, but I am sure the texture and flavor were generally pretty weird to them.

thats what i was thinking, but well...theyre stuck in a machine just like at a pizza place and rolled through so its not like theyre cooked on a grill like they want to show anyway.
i dont think they taste remotely "flame broiled" and refuse to eat their food anyway (no im not saying mcdonalds is better but it actually doesnt mke me sick..weird) but seriously...!!!

how did anyone think they were a good idea? especially so many!


----------



## NettleTea (Aug 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Turquesa* 
First Western missionaries tried to bring their religion to these regions. Now they're bringing Whoppers. Yeesh.

















:


----------



## 2xy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onelilguysmommy* 
thats what i was thinking, but well...theyre stuck in a machine just like at a pizza place and rolled through so its not like theyre cooked on a grill like they want to show anyway.

I worked at BK for two years in high school, and the "machine" that the burgers roll through is a gas grill. They *are* flame broiled....just not by hand.

That is, unless BK has altered their equipment since then.


----------



## plantmama (Jun 24, 2005)

I read an article in our paper a week or two ago about how people were offended by these commercials. So, it's not just "crazies" like us that see it.
The burger king guy defended them and called them documentaries. I guess they are done by the guy who did the dog town (skateboarding?) movie(s).
I haven't seen one in awhile and dh has been watching lots of football lately, so maybe they were pulled?

But I agree, they are not stupid, they are just all around wrong.


----------



## Zach'smom (Nov 5, 2004)

I guess bk found the only places that have not been invaded by disgusting American fast food. Anything to make a buck.







I won't but their "food" and fast forward/change channel if one of their idiotic commercials comes on.


----------



## asundaykindalove (Jan 19, 2009)

I completely agree! They are ridiculous! I banned burger king a while back when they aired a radio Ad comparing a womans menstrual cycle to a man's desire for a burger, it was sooooo patronizing and offensive. I only heard it once, so I'm guessing they pulled it.


----------



## barefootpoetry (Jul 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AFWife* 
Agreed. It's stupid.

Can you imagine how SICK those poor people got after eating that crap? Heck, I get sick after eating anything from McDonalds (I usually avoid BK)

Good point. They ought to show them after eating the Whopper. Stomach cramps, gas, and nausea! That's what I got the last time I ate McDonalds! ( we don't have a BK here)


----------



## Ifluffedthree (Dec 3, 2004)

without reading all the replies

I am just going to say -- I don't care for those commercials - at all.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

I was wondering if anyone else was as upset about these commercials as my DH and I.









Did anyone see the SNL skit on it? One of the men was begging them to let him give the food to his village because they were starving. I mean, really! A dose of reality, please? Ack! I hate the western world's commercialism and it's ego.


----------



## Sol_y_Paz (Feb 6, 2009)

I also do not like the commercials. To the person who wrote the letter, what do you want to bet that they will send you coupons for Burger King in return


----------



## frontierpsych (Jun 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2xy* 
I worked at BK for two years in high school, and the "machine" that the burgers roll through is a gas grill. They *are* flame broiled....just not by hand.

That is, unless BK has altered their equipment since then.

Nah, I worked there for a bit in 03, still the same thing.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sol_y_Paz* 
I also do not like the commercials. To the person who wrote the letter, what do you want to bet that they will send you coupons for Burger King in return

















I would NOT put it past them!!

These commercials are wrong on so many levels, it's hard to know what to say! Have you guys seen the ones for Dunkin Donuts, where the tag line is "America runs on Dunkin!" My dh said "Yeah, that's what's wrong with us."

It's sick.


----------



## caiesmommy (Feb 26, 2007)

I have no cable so I just utubed it and got some "Burger King Whopper vigin Commercial Documentery" and I'm afraid to actually watch it. THIS IS REAL????? not a pretend thing?

I don't eat meat, but fall pry to the Burger King veg burger...not anymore


----------



## PediMamaDoc (Apr 20, 2009)

Burger King has a history of culturally insensitive, sexually suggestive advertising that is completely inappropriate for children, and morally and ethically irresponsible.

*TAKE ACTION!:*

1. Email, fax and call Burger King corporate headquarters. Tell them that their sexually suggestive advertising is inappropriate for children, morally and ethically irresponsible, and violates their Corporate Social Responsibility Mission Statement: Fundamental respect for all people, and our planet, guides our corporate conscience. Tell them you will not visit their restaurants until they change their advertisements.

a) Call Burger King Corporation 
Consumer Relations (305) 378-3535 Staffed M-F, 9am-5pm EST 

b) Email / fax / write to:

John W. Chidsey
Chief Executive Officer, Burger King Corporation
5505 Blue Lagoon Drive
Miami, FL 33126
Phone: 305-378-3000
Fax: 305-378-7262
His email: [email protected]

Russ Klein,
President of Global Marketing Strategy and Innovation
5505 Blue Lagoon Drive
Miami, FL 33126
Phone: 305-378-3000
Fax: 305-378-7262
(Can anyone find his email? Possible email: [email protected])

Email Amy Wagner,
Burger King Investor Relations
[email protected]
Her phone: 305-378-7696

Susan Robison,
Burger King Corporation Media Relations
305-378-7277
[email protected]

2. The Campaign for a Commercial-Free Childhood has launched a letter writing campaign regarding the Burger King/Nickelodean SpongeBob ad. Click here for a quick letter you can send online: http://salsa.democracyinaction.org/o...aign_KEY=27008
This is a great organization, by the way. You can learn more about them here: http://www.commercialexploitation.org/

3. Boycott Burger King and Nickelodeon.

5. Forward this action alert to your friends and colleagues.


----------



## mariekitt24 (Nov 8, 2008)

Wow, I havent seen tv for a long time so I didnt know they were airing such things. I saw online one of the commercials was banned for being rascist or something but thats as far as I know. I'm kinda glad I dont have tv.


----------

